# Should I sue?



## TabbyNeko

A stupid little b**** ran my dear horse into a wire fence (full story in the 'Horse Talk' thing)...he's absolutly traumatized now, we can't get near him, we can't help, he won't eat or anything.

Should I sue the little retch and her mother, the big retch?


----------



## ozarkmama

Do you have witnesses? I would contact an attorney for advice.


----------



## Brighteyes

If it's tramatized your horse so much that he's off his feed, sue the little brat for all she's worth. Do you have a wittness? Pictures of the injuries? Ect?

Make sure you get all you can off of her. That'll learn 'em.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I would recommend talking to an attorney.In the mean time, keep pictures and document everything, (Especially vet visits).


----------



## Barrelracer Up

Did she sign a contract? She may be able to counter sue for endangerment so be careful. There are also state laws with equine activities that may prevent either of you from doing anything. Best bet is talk to a lawyer, and if it were me and I had a case per lawyer, I would sue.

Good luck and I hope your guy gets well soon.


----------



## Sunny06

*evil grin* Go get 'er.

That is, if you have legal permission.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

I just read your story and, if she did not have written permission to ride your horse, you have every right to sue for the cost of vet bills. Also, i might consider a restraining order barring this person and her family from getting anywhere near either of your horses. I would contact an attorney ASAP to see what you can do.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

^Hmm...Ignore me if I'm steering the conversastion elsewhere, but I thought you were responsible UNLESS (and only if the wording is right) they sign a release saying they will not hold you responsible because horses are dangerous etc etc?


----------



## Brighteyes

Spastic_Dove said:


> ^Hmm...Ignore me if I'm steering the conversastion elsewhere, but I thought you were responsible UNLESS (and only if the wording is right) they sign a release saying they will not hold you responsible because horses are dangerous etc etc?


 
I haven't read the story (can't find the link), but if the kid entered Tabbyneko's property without permission and scared his horse crazy, I don't think she'd get much legal protection from the lack of a signed contract. 

(Correct me if I'm wrong; I'm no lawyer.)


----------



## TabbyNeko

Spastic_Dove said:


> ^Hmm...Ignore me if I'm steering the conversastion elsewhere, but I thought you were responsible UNLESS (and only if the wording is right) they sign a release saying they will not hold you responsible because horses are dangerous etc etc?


But I called EVERY kid's house and told them about the horse...I told them not to go near him as he was still in training. I then reminded them each before they went in to tack up their horses. This girl got bored with her lesson horse and decided to take my 3 year old stallion out of his stall, tack him up, and ride him out of the barn without telling me a thing. 

She pulled on his mouth and kicked him and slapped him with the crop to show off. She made him crash through a wooden fence and walked away as he twisted in the wore cow fence.

I really don't think I could be held responsible for it...i told everyone numerous times and she didnt have permission to go near him.

Please dont make this harder than this already is and im sorry if I sound mean, but I am exaughsted.


----------



## CrazyH0rse

I would say go for it or try, but ask the lawyer,attorney if there is anything she could counter sue you for? Like Barrelracer Up said. If there is then make your decision.


----------



## TabbyNeko

CrazyH0rse said:


> I would say go for it or try, but ask the lawyer,attorney if there is anything she could counter sue you for? Like Barrelracer Up said. If there is then make your decision.


my mother called hers and the kid started yelling 'but why would she have a horse that pretty at the stables if nobody can ride him???' she yelled LOUD. 

I really dont think that she could fight with that...


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

I would definatley take legal action against the little brat and her *itch mother. HOWEVER, before you mention ANYTHING to them, or anyone else, I would talk to an attorney. Get all details sorted out, all your information straight, and any documents, release forms, pictures, vet notes, witness signatures, anything to prove her wrong and you right. Until all that is ready and the lawyer said he was ready to make a case, I would hold off on talking to anyone about it.


----------



## luvmytrakehner

Pshhh Ya!


----------



## JustDressageIt

First off, owning a horse is a liability. Most people will put human safety above an animal's.
My first thought is: You're coming into this situation full of emotion and anger.
My second thought is: You might bring more harm to yourself than good. People might start talking about a horse being dangerous or that your horse wasn't protected properly; that there should be signs warning people about the danger of a young stallion; that you should have been more attentive. There are a million reasons why your going into court could backfire BIG against you.

Do you have eyewitness accounts, besides you own, besides your best buddies', that will vouch for EXACTLY what happened? (Neutral parties would be best.)
What EXACTLY did happen? Did the horse spook and run through a fence? Was it 110% the girl's fault? If not, I'm afraid you won't have much of a leg to stand on.
Are YOU over 18? If not they might strip you of your stallion, or press charges for a minor owning a stallion. 
Do you have liability insurance, especially knowing you're dealing with a stallion? 
Hell, this girl's parents could counter sue you right back, saying the little girl is emotionally traumatized from the event, that she's little and didn't understand and obviously she had enough time to get this horse, tack it up and get on without anyone noticing - where were the supervisors?


I'm just saying that you might just be in the heat of the moment right now. 

I'm sorry to hear about your horse, but I might suggest just rolling with the punches right now and think of ways to avoid this problem next time. How about a latch too high up for kids to reach? How about a loud bell on the horse's stall door or a "silent" alarm (so the alarm alerts a beeper or something away from the stall) to notify you whenever the stall door is opened? What about educating these children about the very real dangers that stallions are?

I'm being the Devil's Advocate here, but I do have to wonder how this was possible at all. 
I do wish your horse a speedy recovery from these events, he'll come around to eating soon enough and as long as you take care of the cuts well from day one, they'll heal nicely as well. The only scars either of you will suffer will be the superficial ones. He's 3, he WILL get over this


----------



## Barrelracer Up

So sorry you are going through this, believe me know one wants to make this rough for you.

Having horses is a liability and issues can be tricky. If you haven't already, take photos of the damage to your horse and to the fence. Get eyewitness statements - I would get with a lawyer first and see if you have a case.

I would think that with her getting your horse out of her own accord and riding without permission will go a long way in your favor. It will especially help you if there are any clauses in the boarding contract stating to leave other boarders property alone. 
I would also look into whether a restraining order is possible - I have no clue if there is such a thing for "property", but maybe you can make her move.

Breathe, take care of your horse and do what you can legally with your lawyer. Leave your emotions at the gate for your horse's sake - he will sense you are upset and that will not help him.


----------



## Vidaloco

I posted this in your other thread since you seem to have two threads about basically the same thing. I'll just copy it to this one. By the statements you made in your user area, I assume you are living in Japan? 
-
I don't know where you live, but in most states the likelihood that anything will come out of legal action is slim. *The rider would be more likely to sue your parents*. Even though it is rider error that caused the injuries to the horse, most courts are going to side with the human injury. The only court you could file in would be small claims and thats really not worth the effort. 
If your parents own the stables and have opened it up for lessons, I'm sure they have the liability insurance necessary for such a business. If not they need to get some. I know in the state of Kansas such places are legally obliged to post a warning about injuries and release of liability. 
I honestly don't think you have a legal leg to stand on in taking action against her. She has more of a case against your parents sorry to say :sad:


----------



## TabbyNeko

JustDressageIt said:


> First off, owning a horse is a liability. Most people will put human safety above an animal's.
> My first thought is: You're coming into this situation full of emotion and anger.
> My second thought is: You might bring more harm to yourself than good. People might start talking about a horse being dangerous or that your horse wasn't protected properly; that there should be signs warning people about the danger of a young stallion; that you should have been more attentive. There are a million reasons why your going into court could backfire BIG against you.
> 
> Do you have eyewitness accounts, besides you own, besides your best buddies', that will vouch for EXACTLY what happened? (Neutral parties would be best.)
> What EXACTLY did happen? Did the horse spook and run through a fence? Was it 110% the girl's fault? If not, I'm afraid you won't have much of a leg to stand on.
> Are YOU over 18? If not they might strip you of your stallion, or press charges for a minor owning a stallion.
> Do you have liability insurance, especially knowing you're dealing with a stallion?
> Hell, this girl's parents could counter sue you right back, saying the little girl is emotionally traumatized from the event, that she's little and didn't understand and obviously she had enough time to get this horse, tack it up and get on without anyone noticing - where were the supervisors?
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that you might just be in the heat of the moment right now.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your horse, but I might suggest just rolling with the punches right now and think of ways to avoid this problem next time. How about a latch too high up for kids to reach? How about a loud bell on the horse's stall door or a "silent" alarm (so the alarm alerts a beeper or something away from the stall) to notify you whenever the stall door is opened? What about educating these children about the very real dangers that stallions are?
> 
> I'm being the Devil's Advocate here, but I do have to wonder how this was possible at all.
> I do wish your horse a speedy recovery from these events, he'll come around to eating soon enough and as long as you take care of the cuts well from day one, they'll heal nicely as well. The only scars either of you will suffer will be the superficial ones. He's 3, he WILL get over this


There were like, 13 other people there. My friend recorded the whole thing on her phone. 
The girl was yanking on his mouth and kicking him, trying to show off. He got mad and tried to get her off his back, but she kept going and he spooked, causing him to run through the fence. 

I called each kid's parents and told them all about him and not to go near him because he wasn't fully trained. He only let me ride him.

And she is 12 years old and has competed in many large competitions. I trusted her to follow the rules and I went out to wait for her.

And no, I'm not 18. I'm 14. But I bought him with my own money.


----------



## TabbyNeko

Vidaloco said:


> I posted this in your other thread since you seem to have two threads about basically the same thing. I'll just copy it to this one. By the statements you made in your user area, I assume you are living in Japan?
> -
> I don't know where you live, but in most states the likelihood that anything will come out of legal action is slim. *The rider would be more likely to sue your parents*. Even though it is rider error that caused the injuries to the horse, most courts are going to side with the human injury. The only court you could file in would be small claims and thats really not worth the effort.
> If your parents own the stables and have opened it up for lessons, I'm sure they have the liability insurance necessary for such a business. If not they need to get some. I know in the state of Kansas such places are legally obliged to post a warning about injuries and release of liability.
> I honestly don't think you have a legal leg to stand on in taking action against her. She has more of a case against your parents sorry to say :sad:


He's not my parent's horse. I bought him with my own money. And actually, the girl's mother already said she blames me, not my parents. 

And no, I'm not in Japan. I live in Montana.


----------



## goldilockz

I say yes to suing for vet bills. She did not have permission to ride your horse and your horse was injured as a *direct result of her actions.*


----------



## JustDressageIt

A 12 year old is still a young child. They still cannot be trusted to know what's dangerous. They don't have concept of that. 
You would most likely go nowhere by even trying to sue the family. Like I said, you would probably end up being countersued and they would probably win.

Bottom line, this girl was left unattended and was given the devices to be able to gain access to a 3 year old STALLION and was able to tack it up without anyone being the wiser. 

Obviously something went wrong here, but most courts would argue that the stallion OWNER would be at fault. That would be you. The parents of the younger child (not you) could probably sue you for a hefty sum for putting their daughter in danger. It's the reality of the world.

If the mom was there, she probably saw her child in imminent danger and didn't know how to handle the situation. It's a scary thing to watch your child ride without anything going wrong. When something does go wrong, you don't see anything but it being a dangerous sport. 

You said the horse spooked and ran through the fence. That is not the girl's fault. If the horse spooked, that was the horse's own action that sent him through the fence. Should the girl have had him out in the first place? No. However, that won't convince a judge to rule that the girl is at fault. 

All in all, taking care of the vet bills yourself would probably be the cheapest option as well. 

*Please check with your state's laws regarding stallion ownership. In some states it is illegal for a minor (under eighteen) to own a stallion.* Please keep that in mind because that's just one more thing that may backfire if you did decide to go to court. 

I would highly suggest you look into a better situation for this horse; i.e. having a more secure set up. Take this awful situation and learn from it.
I would suggest having latches to his stall secured somehow, or too high for a child to access. Or, as I suggested in the other thread, an alarm of some kind. 


_I would HIGHLY suggest that this horse be gelded as soon as possible. If he is that rank, he should be gelded. In my humble opinion, children (under eighteen) are too young to know how to handle a young, immature stallion. There is a reason for the stallion law. Please consider gelding him. _


----------



## Vidaloco

I agree with JDI, your parents own the business of a riding stable. They are liable for the people who come and ride. They should have been there telling this girl what horse to ride. She shouldn't have been able to just walk up to any stall and grab a horse. If I boarded this horse at your place I would be up to coming in on a lawsuit against your parents. They left a customer unattended in a dangerous place. Your parents are right in contacting an attorney. They need to be sure that they can't be sued. Perhaps that is what they actually did but didn't want you to know about it upsetting you more. 
I have a friend who owns a boarding/training barn. Her insurance is very expensive to cover just such things. I hope your parents have the same insurance.


----------



## TabbyNeko

JustDressageIt said:


> A 12 year old is still a young child. They still cannot be trusted to know what's dangerous. They don't have concept of that.
> You would most likely go nowhere by even trying to sue the family. Like I said, you would probably end up being countersued and they would probably win.
> 
> Bottom line, this girl was left unattended and was given the devices to be able to gain access to a 3 year old STALLION and was able to tack it up without anyone being the wiser.
> 
> Obviously something went wrong here, but most courts would argue that the stallion OWNER would be at fault. That would be you. The parents of the younger child (not you) could probably sue you for a hefty sum for putting their daughter in danger. It's the reality of the world.
> 
> If the mom was there, she probably saw her child in imminent danger and didn't know how to handle the situation. It's a scary thing to watch your child ride without anything going wrong. When something does go wrong, you don't see anything but it being a dangerous sport.
> 
> You said the horse spooked and ran through the fence. That is not the girl's fault. If the horse spooked, that was the horse's own action that sent him through the fence. Should the girl have had him out in the first place? No. However, that won't convince a judge to rule that the girl is at fault.
> 
> All in all, taking care of the vet bills yourself would probably be the cheapest option as well.
> 
> *Please check with your state's laws regarding stallion ownership. In some states it is illegal for a minor (under eighteen) to own a stallion.* Please keep that in mind because that's just one more thing that may backfire if you did decide to go to court.
> 
> I would highly suggest you look into a better situation for this horse; i.e. having a more secure set up. Take this awful situation and learn from it.
> I would suggest having latches to his stall secured somehow, or too high for a child to access. Or, as I suggested in the other thread, an alarm of some kind.
> 
> 
> _I would HIGHLY suggest that this horse be gelded as soon as possible. If he is that rank, he should be gelded. In my humble opinion, children (under eighteen) are too young to know how to handle a young, immature stallion. There is a reason for the stallion law. Please consider gelding him. _


The horse wasn't even near her. He was in a barn about an acre away. She decided her lesson horse was boring and went to ride him. 

She is a champion jumper for her age group. I thought she'd know better!

SHE spooked him. She was kicking him and when she smacked his rump with the crop, he freaked. And she didn't get hurt, so she can't say much. She wasn't even scared. She jumped off him before he hit the wire and walked away after saying he was a stupid horse.

By the way her mother was sitting in the bench watching. She was perfectly calm and didnt help when I told the kid to get off my horse.

I WOULD geld him but we can't actually go near him right now.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

You're in Montana too? Good luck. I don't know where you are in MT, but animal cases are really hard and expensive around here and nothing seems to ever come from it. Were you there when all this happened? 
Was there anything in WRITING about the horse being dangerous/not being ridden?


----------



## TabbyNeko

Spastic_Dove said:


> You're in Montana too? Good luck. I don't know where you are in MT, but animal cases are really hard and expensive around here and nothing seems to ever come from it. Were you there when all this happened?
> Was there anything in WRITING about the horse being dangerous/not being ridden?


Yes, I was there when the accident happened and my friend even recorded it on her cell.

And yes, there is a written document. We had to fill it out with the county before we could buy him. I called every parent and told them abut him, too. THen I reminded each kid before they tacked up their horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I'm in complete agreeance with Vida.
More to the point, something in this story isn't adding up for me, sorry.

The bottom line is that this child was left unsupervised and she was able to gain access to a young stallion's stall and was able to tack him up without anyone noticing her absence.

Her parents CAN argue that this child was emotionally traumatized by the event, and chances are it will win in court. 

I would be less worried about you suing them and more worried that they aren't going to sue your parents. 

You CAN geld this horse - all you have to do is sedate him, which sounds like it should be happening anyways from the sounds of it.


----------



## Vidaloco

TabbyNeko said:


> He's not my parent's horse. I bought him with my own money. And actually, the girl's mother already said she blames me, not my parents.
> 
> And no, I'm not in Japan. I live in Montana.


Sorry I read this and assumed you were in Japan. My mistake  -
Biography:
"I am half Japanese, half British"
Occupation:
"stalking J-rockers throughout Japan"


----------



## TabbyNeko

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm in complete agreeance with Vida.
> More to the point, something in this story isn't adding up for me, sorry.
> 
> The bottom line is that this child was left unsupervised and she was able to gain access to a young stallion's stall and was able to tack him up without anyone noticing her absence.
> 
> Her parents CAN argue that this child was emotionally traumatized by the event, and chances are it will win in court.
> 
> I would be less worried about you suing them and more worried that they aren't going to sue your parents.
> 
> You CAN geld this horse - all you have to do is sedate him, which sounds like it should be happening anyways from the sounds of it.


We CAN'T sedate him. He won't eat and he knows how to dodge tranquilizer darts and stuff. He was trained to do that by the racing stables that owned him before. 

He's traumatized by the accident and we dont want to freak him out more.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Even more to the point, I'd be concerned that the parents could argue that someone close to you was filming the incident, and not trying to help the child. 
Perhaps the video would show the real story, from a neutral standpoint. What did you do to try to stop this girl? Was that reflected in the video? Chances are the video would work against you; it would clearly show the events leading up to the child's alleged traumatic experience. 

Have you talked to your parents about what has happened?


----------



## JustDressageIt

TabbyNeko said:


> We CAN'T sedate him. He won't eat and he knows how to dodge tranquilizer darts and stuff. He was trained to do that by the racing stables that owned him before.
> 
> He's traumatized by the accident and we dont want to freak him out more.


I'm sorry, but you CAN sedate him. You can make a squeeze so he can't move, or can't move much, and then a tranq dart would work. I find it incredibly hard to believe that there is NO way to tranq this horse. Wild undomesticated horses scared crapless by humans can get tranqued, I will assume that a horse that up to last week could be handled by a 12 year old child can get tranqued. 
I would strongly suggest finding an adult to mentor you throughout this.


----------



## TabbyNeko

JustDressageIt said:


> Even more to the point, I'd be concerned that the parents could argue that someone close to you was filming the incident, and not trying to help the child.
> Perhaps the video would show the real story, from a neutral standpoint. What did you do to try to stop this girl? Was that reflected in the video? Chances are the video would work against you; it would clearly show the events leading up to the child's alleged traumatic experience.
> 
> Have you talked to your parents about what has happened?


I told her to get off of him a few times and then I threatened to kick her out of the stables.
I didnt want to yell and scare my horse and I didnt want to get her off by force because one, I couldn't reach her (he's tall), two, she might have used it against me somehow, and three, I might spook my horse.
She yelled 'no!' each time I told her to get off. Then she explained that her horse was boring. If she would have asked me for a change, I would have let her.

The mother said that she COULD have gotten hurt (but she jumped off before he hit the wire fence. She landed on her feet, too). She also said that her daughter wasn't scared and blamed the horse and me because I 'shouldn't have a horse like that at the stables if nobody could ride him' (?).

I have a written document that shows we had a horse that was not to be ridden by anyone but the owner unless given the permission (by the owner).


----------



## JustDressageIt

All I'm saying is that going to court could backfire on you, and you would most likely get countersued for greater damages. That case would most likely win. Yours most likely wouldn't.

I would also like you to consider the following:
- Hiring a professional to work with this horse from now on
- To secure your young or intact stock 
- To provide greater security for persons taking lessons
- To geld this horse as soon as possible
- I would recommend you check your state laws regarding stallion ownership. 
- I would strongly suggest you talk to your parents about this situation. You are young and shouldn't be dealing with this alone.

To me, something in this story just isn't adding up.


----------



## Vidaloco

If you have cattle then surely you have a squeeze chute you can run him up into. I'm even more confused now :? Can't sedate him? I find that hard to believe. I grew up on a cattle operation. Theres no such thing as can't on a ranch. You can alway improvise something. To leave an injured horse untreated because you can't get near him? I find that unlikely. If you leave him to his own and he dies, I think you should be the one to blame not the one who caused the injury.

ETA- You need to stop worrying about freaking him our more and have him seen to by a vet. I think you are being negligent in your horse care


----------



## TabbyNeko

Vidaloco said:


> If you have cattle then surely you have a squeeze chute you can run him up into. I'm even more confused now :? Can't sedate him? I find that hard to believe. I grew up on a cattle operation. Theres no such thing as can't on a ranch. You can alway improvise something. To leave an injured horse untreated because you can't get near him? I find that unlikely. If you leave him to his own and he dies, I think you should be the one to blame not the one who caused the injury.


We're not leaving him alone. I'm with him all day and I sleep next to his stall at night. 

Yes, we CANT sedate him.


----------



## Vidaloco

JustDressageIt said:


> All I'm saying is that going to court could backfire on you, and you would most likely get countersued for greater damages. That case would most likely win. Yours most likely wouldn't.
> 
> I would also like you to consider the following:
> - Hiring a professional to work with this horse from now on
> - To secure your young or intact stock
> - To provide greater security for persons taking lessons
> - To geld this horse as soon as possible
> - I would recommend you check your state laws regarding stallion ownership.
> - I would strongly suggest you talk to your parents about this situation. You are young and shouldn't be dealing with this alone.
> 
> *To me, something in this story just isn't adding up.*


Me too :?


----------



## farmpony84

How did you get him out of the fence? Are you saying he went through a barbed wire fence and has received NO medical attention? I'm so confused...


----------



## farmpony84

TabbyNeko said:


> We're not leaving him alone. I'm with him all day and I sleep next to his stall at night.
> 
> Yes, we CANT sedate him.


If he's in a stall, he can be sedated. How are you cleaning this stall that he's in? Is he standing in 3 feet of poop with barbed wire gashes oozing puss? I'm so confused...


----------



## Vidaloco

*You need to get off your computer and call a vet to see to your horse.* If all you have said is true, he needs vet care not your care
Sorry I find all of this highly unbelievable


----------



## TabbyNeko

JustDressageIt said:


> All I'm saying is that going to court could backfire on you, and you would most likely get countersued for greater damages. That case would most likely win. Yours most likely wouldn't.
> 
> I would also like you to consider the following:
> - Hiring a professional to work with this horse from now on
> - To secure your young or intact stock
> - To provide greater security for persons taking lessons
> - To geld this horse as soon as possible
> - I would recommend you check your state laws regarding stallion ownership.
> - I would strongly suggest you talk to your parents about this situation. You are young and shouldn't be dealing with this alone.
> 
> To me, something in this story just isn't adding up.


I don't want to hire a professional. I've been training horses since I was 5. I'm the best you can get in my county. I've been hired by people before.

My parents are handling most of it.

For the record, there was a stable hand in the next barn over and she could have asked him about a new horse.

My parents are handling most of it. 


I'm getting kind of annoyed with arguing with you, so I'd appreciate it if you'd stop trying to change my mind.


----------



## hotreddun

I'm going to email a couple of horse friends that happen to be lawyers...and will post as soon as they get back to me. I feel like you could sue or atleast file a complaint with the police. The horse is your property...and in my eyes she "stole" your property (imagine someone just taking your car out of the garage and taking it for a joy ride) and damaged the said property. I would make sure to document all the vet bills and photograph everything. Your parent will have to sue though so make sure you have their support. At 14 you are still a minor...so your property is still actually their property legally. I'll get back to you...


----------



## TabbyNeko

hotreddun said:


> I'm going to email a couple of horse friends that happen to be lawyers...and will post as soon as they get back to me. I feel like you could sue or atleast file a complaint with the police. The horse is your property...and in my eyes she "stole" your property (imagine someone just taking your car out of the garage and taking it for a joy ride) and damaged the said property. I would make sure to document all the vet bills and photograph everything. Your parent will have to sue though so make sure you have their support. At 14 you are still a minor...so your property is still actually their property legally. I'll get back to you...


Thanks for your help 

I photographed everything and have every document dealing with the horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I'm sorry but... I'm getting a little annoyed at this story.

You can ALWAYS sedate a horse. Always. There are many many ways of going about it, from having two people with dart guns (Surely he wasn't trained to dodge two dart guns?) to creating a squeeze chute so the horse physically cannot move... bingo, you've sedated a horse.

You are 14. You are not a professional. You haven't even been riding for a decade, so I'm sorry but this situation sounds like it is over your head and it is high time you admit that this horse needs help. Not from you, from someone who knows how to handle scared stallions. 

I have seen and dealt with many injured horses, and never once has the horse been so put off by the experience that it cannot or will not eat. That is a huge red flag, and certainly your vet needs to get involved.

If you cannot even touch this horse, how on Earth are you caring for it? From tending to the wounds (when my horse was injured, a wire injury, he was tended to twice a day!!) to cleaning his stall.... you would think that within a week, this horse has to have had some kind of contact. Contact = enough to sedate him. 

Obviously this horse was calm. At least... calm enough for a 12 year old child to handle and tack up and ride. I find it very hard to believe that a horse that calm a week ago is so "traumatized" that it cannot be touched now. There ARE ways around that!

Things, inconsistencies, in this story just do not add up to me. There are so many holes that I feel that some of the truth has been stretched. 


(psst... unless you have AMAZING Wi-Fi or wireless internet.. which never happens at barns... haha ask me how I know... you have been away from your horse for at least an hour  )


----------



## Vidaloco

Totally unbelievable. Can you post a photo of the injury? If he's in a stall surely you can get one. You say you have the photos, lets see some.


----------



## Vidaloco

Me thinks you are


----------



## JustDressageIt

Just so you are aware, this case would not by any stretch of the imagination hold up as being in any way comparable to stealing a car.

The child was tempted by a pretty horse that was left unattended. The child was able to handle said calm horse and was able to tack this horse up - meaning said horse was calm enough to be handled by a child. All while this is happening, nobody has noticed that this child is handling a young stallion, even though there are stable hands nearby? Why was she not told off by one of the stablehands? If she could have asked them for a different horse, then they could have told her that the stallion was not to be touched.
Then, said kid rides past you on said horse. Said horse is calm until said kid does something to set it off. Said horse tries rearing and bucking to get said kid off, which would frighten any kid. Said horse then crashes through a fence and throws said kid off. 
Said kid can claim that she was so scared she didn't know what to do. 
If you have never seen her act this way, that can be a plea of temporary insanity (or thereabouts) in court. 
Said kid can also sue for damages from you.

THEN said horse can no longer be touched. By YOUR story, this horse has been without proper vet care for a week. If the horse absolutely cannot be sedated, then this horse also cannot be touched, meaning that his wounds are probably going to get infected. On top of that, the horse hasn't eaten or drank? 

No, I'm sorry, this story doesn't add up. 

Like Vida said, TOTALLY unbelievable.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Vidaloco said:


> Me thinks you are


 
LOL yes.. methinks too


----------



## Sunny06

JustDressageIt said:


> Why was she not told off by one of the stablehands? If she could have asked them for a different horse, then they could have told her that the stallion was not to be touched.


Was thinking same thing..


----------



## Sunny06

Hey isn't Vida the horse's name?  (Vidaloco's)


----------



## hotreddun

Ok...I just called my lawyer friend. First she said you need to talk to a lawyer in your state because she's not familiar with all the laws there...we're in Texas. But she said...first of all it sounds like you warned against the horses "dangerous propensity"...meaning he's a stallion so don't ride him. She did say that the phone calls were good but from now on post a laminated sign on his stall and at the barn entrance that he is a stallion and should not be handled. Second...you need to find out if your state has a "strict liability" law. If you state has that your screwed...because no matter what she did and how many witnesses you have you are liable for your horses actions. Which is really unfair in my opinion but thats the way it is. Third...from your story it sounds like you have "assumption of risk" on your side. Meaning you told the girl the horse was dangerous...she has a lot of horse riding and show experience so she should "assume" the risks involved for riding that horse and likewise can't sue you. My friend wasn't sure about how her parents could take this...because the girl assumed the risk...while her parents (especially the dad that wasn't present) may not have...confusing. She said that you should always have both parents sign the release waiver along with the child because then ALL of them "understand" the risks inherent to horse riding and therefore can't sue you. Fourth, she said that a person who intentionally scares a horse may be liable for any damages that result. She said that she had heard of atleast one case where a neighbor got in a fight with another horse owning neighbor and struck a horse in the jaw. As a result the horse owner sued the neighbor for punitive damages for assault/battery and damage of property. She won $3000. The only thing going against you would be if the girl could prove your horse had a "propensity" for spooking and running off with you or anyone else. If she could prove that "propensity" then she might not be held liable for the injuries that occurred.

Anyway...thats what she said. I would contact a lawyer and atleast talk it over with them. I would try to make a case because you warned that the horse had a dangerous behaviour...the girl ignored it so she assumed the risk...she purposefully spooked your horse and consequently damaged your property. I'd sue.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Hmm. I'm curious to know what barn/where you are in Montana. When I was working at the clinic we were able to tranq pretty much ANYTHING if it came down to it. Not to mention since YOU were there and didn't go grab the horses reins or something, it's going to be hard to prove she stole your horse away and rode it. It takes a bit to tack up and get on and he's your horse..they're going to wonder why you didn't stop her.

The girl that rode your horse must have signed the release for it to even worth mentioning -- Not just a broad "My horse has balls so he's mean" statement. I don't think you have a leg to stand on in court. I'm with the other guys saying get a vet out and some adults. I know plenty of great vets here in MT and I'd be more than happy to give you some recommendations. I'd be more worried about getting his wounds cleaned than suing (sueing?). This just doesn't make sense.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Hahaha agreed, SD. Forget about suing and focus more on getting this horse cleaned up, sedated, and gelded.

But I think Vida's sign summed it up nicely. I don't think this story is true.


----------



## Sunny06

I'm not sure we are getting the WHOLE story. Could you start over perhaps from scratch? 

Everything sounds... Odd.


----------



## TabbyNeko

Spastic_Dove said:


> Hmm. I'm curious to know what barn/where you are in Montana. When I was working at the clinic we were able to tranq pretty much ANYTHING if it came down to it. Not to mention since YOU were there and didn't go grab the horses reins or something, it's going to be hard to prove she stole your horse away and rode it. It takes a bit to tack up and get on and he's your horse..they're going to wonder why you didn't stop her.
> 
> The girl that rode your horse must have signed the release for it to even worth mentioning -- Not just a broad "My horse has balls so he's mean" statement. I don't think you have a leg to stand on in court. I'm with the other guys saying get a vet out and some adults. I know plenty of great vets here in MT and I'd be more than happy to give you some recommendations. I'd be more worried about getting his wounds cleaned than suing (sueing?). This just doesn't make sense.


We DO have a vet. Our neighbors and some friends are here. 
I am the one trying to calm him down to medicate his cuts. My parents and the other adults are handling everything else.

We are taking care of this.


----------



## Sunny06

Then why'd you ask for help? Obviously we can't. Good luck in any case.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I was talking about a vet that knows how to take care of a horse. With the advice you say he gave you, he must have gotten his degree from a cracker jack box.


----------



## JustDressageIt

The pile deepens... 

I think I am done here. The story is so bogus it's unbelievable.


----------



## Roxanneify

TabbyNeko said:


> We DO have a vet. Our neighbors and some friends are here.
> I am the one trying to calm him down to medicate his cuts. My parents and the other adults are handling everything else.
> 
> We are taking care of this.


 
If you have a vet, why aren't THEY in there with the horse? If a child is the only one who could go in there to medicate a horse's wounds, the horse needs to be sedated to be treated by someone who knows what they're exactly supposed to do. You said the horse was hurt bad, shouldn't a vet handle this?


----------



## dee

TabbyNeko said:


> We CAN'T sedate him. He won't eat and he knows how to dodge tranquilizer darts and stuff. He was trained to do that by the racing stables that owned him before.


I'm having a real problem with this statement. I've never heard of a racing stable that trained horses to dodge tranquilizer darts and "stuff." Why would they want to do that? :?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Haha, this is like reading a book. Totally a fantasy. No 14 year old would ever be _hired _like a _professional_ to train horses. I'm sorry but *that* is the first thing I have and issue with. 

Second, you say _you *and* your friends_ can go in the stall with him (on the other thread).. but no adult? Really, and how does that work?

Third, why was he not gelded when you got him? Surely you could of then.

Fourth, why are you arguing with everyone trying to help you?

Fifth, if you *are* lying why not come clean? If your not, prove it.

Sixth, we all could go on picking your story apart, but I think dont anyone wants their time wasted like that.

I want to believe you but nope not now.


----------



## .Delete.

Sounds like someones trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## lovemyponies

I think the OP vanished


----------



## .Delete.

Along with her "seriously injuried, crazed, adult hatin, kid lovin, traqulizer dodging, ex racing, non eating" Stallion.


----------



## lovemyponies

.Delete. said:


> Along with her "seriously injuried, crazed, adult hatin, kid lovin, traqulizer dodging, ex racing, non eating" Stallion.


 :lol::lol:


----------



## Jillyann

.Delete. said:


> Along with her "seriously injuried, crazed, adult hatin, kid lovin, traqulizer dodging, ex racing, non eating" Stallion.



Haha.



I just read this whole thread, and nothing makes sense to me either....:?


----------



## .Delete.

I better protect my horse. That girl might come over and tack up my skittish 4year old and run him into our electic fence! Dear god everyone keep a lookout for a 12year old girl who rides a Andy and is a champion jumper! :wink:


----------



## Roxanneify

.Delete. said:


> Along with her "seriously injuried, crazed, adult hatin, kid lovin, traqulizer dodging, ex racing, non eating" Stallion.


 
Rofl.:lol:

But obviously this isn't true. I don't believe any part of it, just because of all the lies the user has told. If you look at some of her horse's info, it even talks about how her horse "saved the filly from a mountain lion when the she tried to get away by running into the lion...". I don't think I would even believe the pictures of the horses are even hers, the backgrounds and fences vary so much, etc, etc... I'm not so sure this user is very honest about her horses and what she says, therefore I don't believe anyone should even continue trying to help her in this situation unless some honesty starts happening. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lonestar22

deffinatly agree with you roxanne. this is the biggest load of BS i have ever heard. Actually I am going to go train Red to dodge darts right now. Then im going to send him to a 14 year old girl to get trained. Professionally. I also love how she keeps here horses at the same barn yet they all have diffrent backgrounds. the fencing and landscape change with every picture.


----------



## lovemyponies

we pretty much reached the conclusion that she was a fraud on one of her two other threads on this same subject. strange thing to do but guess it made her week

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/need-save-my-horse-very-long-33425/

PS she disappeared anyway, doubt she will be back with that poster name anyway


----------



## farmpony84

I'm going to go ahead and lock this thread. I believe it's run it's course.


----------

